
Dennis Cooper fears censorship as Google erases blog without warning - B1FF_PSUVM
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/jul/14/dennis-cooper-google-censorship-dc-blog
======
Arzh
Yeah it's totally censorship, except there is no indication that they actually
want to censor this guy...

------
fooo
He should totally demand his money back.

Oh, wait ...

